# Repticon Ft. Myers Aug, 4th & 5th



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

2012 Show Dates
(Saturday & Sunday)
August 4 & 5

Araba Shrine
2010 Hanson St
Fort Myers, FL 33901

Facebook | Twitter | Website


*Vendor Tables Sold Out as of 7/22/12! *​

Starting in November of 2003, Repticon's second ever reptile show was hosted in Ft. Myers, Florida. The show ran at various venues over six years, becoming a favorite which delighted the strong community of reptile enthusiasts in southwest Florida. Due to various show scheduling conflicts and venue challenges, no Ft. Myers show has run since September of 2009, yet still a return to Ft. Myers has been among Repticon's most requested shows. Join us in 2012, as Repticon will be back at the Araba Shrine in Ft Myers with the long awaited return of one of the original shows in the series, Repticon Ft. Myers!

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 online/$15 at door, Children - $5.00​


----------

